# New RVer



## Nikki S (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello everyone We recently purchased a 1989 Winnebago Chieftain 31 ft . We are completely new to this. My husband has been trying to troubleshot things as he finds the. Can anyone tell me where the waterpump is located? He cannot locate it... also trying to get the generator to work it starts but wont turn over  any advice would be greatly appreciated .
Thanks Nikki


----------

